# How do you train?



## sean8997 (10 Jun 2013)

I live in a top floor apartment in Chester, keep my bike secured in a communal cycle store which takes a good few minutes to unlock and get out ready for riding. I'm wondering how I'd manage to get out for a run then out on my bike pretty rapidly before my legs settle down. I do have a spinning bike in my spare room so could try that then running but unsure if it would be the same.

Are you in the same boat as me? if so how do you train?

Cheers


----------



## Leigh (13 Jun 2013)

Ive not done a triathlon yet, but i often ride to a nice area for a run and leave my bike locked up until i finish, then a nice gentle ride home :-)


----------



## Ghost Donkey (14 Jun 2013)

Leigh said:


> Ive not done a triathlon yet, but i often ride to a nice area for a run and leave my bike locked up until i finish, then a nice gentle ride home :-)


 
This is something I do if I want to run off road and don't want to run there in my XC shoes.

I used to work somewhere where there was a very secure carpark. I didn't do triathlons at the time but I would leave my bike there for a few days at a time, especially if I was working weekends. I've been known to ride in on a cheap old MTB, jump on my almost as cheap road bike for a few hours before work and then commute home. If you have that option you can ride to work, lock the bike and run. Anywhere busy where it's safe to lock a bike really. Local council sports centre at tea time even if you aren't a member. A bit cheeky but if you pay tax and aren't stopping a sports centre user from locking their bike then you can have a clear conscience.


----------



## Brent (15 Jun 2013)

join a tri club they will normally have someone look after the bikes, when you run off the bike


----------



## Helenoutlaw (19 Jun 2013)

Agree join a club


----------

